# I cant believe its been almost 3 months since my last blog!!!



## fluffy (Sep 26, 2006)

Little sod has been wasting food for WEEKS again but today she took a good size rat... struck at it so the daft thing MUST be starving!

I have no idea what is causing her erratic feeding at the moment but she is still growing well so who knows? There is no change to my husbandry... she still has plenty of hides... its interesting to see her stretch around such a big prey... she normally only eats rats much smaller than she is capable of.

I guess all the time she is growing and shedding, she is okay, perhaps I just have a royal that doesnt like to pig out?!:lol2:


----------



## ParmazzanDundee (May 24, 2015)

try changing where you purchase your food from, it can be the littlest thing you haven't even thought of no matter how experienced you are


----------

